# Hull Gates & Klondyke



## graham atkinson

I have compiled fleet lists for both Hull Gates Shipping Co. Ltd and Klondyke Shipping Co. Ltd.

I would like to know more about the companies, their origins and their demise and anything in between. What I do know is that they both ended up being part of North British Maritme Group, which was part of Sir Basil Parkes business interests.

Look forward to hearing something.

Graham Atkinson


----------



## cymruman

Hull Gates were taken over by Rowbothams.
Will have to delve back into discharge book for exact dates although I know there are a few Hull Gates guys about and a few ex rockies as well who will probably fill in the details.
I sailed as 2/eng and ch/eng on Humbergate, Sten, Christian, Natalie, Northgate , Irishgate, Westgate, and Jasmine B.
Any questions I shall try to answer.


----------



## Roger Jordan

Hello Graham
Hull Gates Shipping was indeed part of the North British Maritime group and in 1981 it was purchased by and became a wholly owned subsidiary of Turnbull Scott. Its four modern tankers were on bareboat charter to Rowbotham in the 1980s.
Regards
Roger


----------



## Roger Jordan

Hello again Graham
Further to my post of yesterday, I have found a “one-liner” in Marine News, Feb 77, which says “Klondyke Shipping Co Ltd has been taken over by United Towing Ltd”.
There are a few mentions of Klondyke in Sea Breezes over the years from when in was founded in 1953, and in the same publication there are some mentions of Hull Gates. As and when I find anything that might be of interest, I can quite easily send copies or extracts on PM.
Regards
Roger


----------



## Richard Maskiell

Graham,
WSS Marine News for December 1961 had a brief history and fleet list from the company's start in 1937 until that date. The Company was registered on 22 January 1937 and was managed by Craggs & Jenkin.


----------



## graham atkinson

Thanks lads, unfortunately as I have an exstesive collection of Marine News and Sea Breezes I already knew what you were able to tell me. Regularly thumb through messrs Mapplebeck and McCall's articles in Sea Breezes but if any one comes across anything in an earlier edition I would be grateful for the infomation.

Graham


----------



## Jim McFaul

*Klondyke Shipping*

Hi Graham, just joined 'Ship Nostaglia' and the first thing I saw was this thread. Did a couple of trips on the old Kirtondyke and the much newer Somersbydyke in the late sixties/early seventies. My father was captain of several of their vessels and other relatives served on them. May still have some photo's from a trip on the Kirtondyke from West Hartlepool to Szczecin with coal, up the length of the Baltic to Haukipaudas near Oulo to load timber for Boston. Would certainly like to see their fleet list when you have finished it. Jim McFaul


----------



## slick

Hallo Graham,
I sailed in the Heathergate and the Kingsgate(?) in 1957 no details are remembered but on a more modern note I saw in the HQS Wellington (Honourable Company of Master Mariners) a Hullgates cap badge in a frame with I must add many, many other shipping Company badges, to say I was surprised would be an under statement.
All the best with your research.
Regards,
Slick


----------



## Geoff of Hull

*Hull gates ..Craggs and jenkins*

Hi Graham...I sailed with Hull gates in 1963 and 1964 on the Paulgate she was very similar to the Queensgate but I believe Queensgate had a small derrick and was wooden hatchboards where as the Paulgate was McGregor hatches 
The Paulgate was built about 2 miles from were I live now at Hepworths of Paul Nr Hull..She was 199.99 gross tons and of course got away with a lot as she was ubder 200..ie pilotage etc..Capt Mcgrath gave me my start at an interview at Ruskin Chambers Scale Lane Hull,and I joined her in Goole the first time and in Yorkshire drydock river Hull second time..The captain ended up marine supervisor for Klondykes Reg Greenbury from Bridlington his brother was mate Colin who I believe was lost at sea in the Medi some years later the other crew alongside me was ordinary seaman Jack Richmond who later became my back to back when we were Bosuns in Uglands.
I do remember that Goole shipyard had something to do with the company as we picked up anchors once and became one of the first anchor clankers they were over the bow (2) we went out to the SEAGEM somewhere around the inner dowsing I think connected them up steamed off and we slipped them off we went to the south coast with a cargo of coal!!!Very dangerous job when I think back.
The Heathergate became a seismic or experimental job having caravans in the hatches for scientist etc and let off explosions subsea.
I have been trying for a photo for years of the Paulgate and was advised by Hull Maritime museum to approach Hepworths of Paul..
Another ship I remember being offered on the pool was the Eastgate or Westgate one of the other she was working in the Red Sea area about 1983 time.
Another was the Myton gate to which i believe became the Kyle of Lochalsh ..
The best place I can remember for info on the ships would be British Coasters by Ian & Allan they were published up to the early 70's,last time I saw one was in Maritime house in the NUS library which I believe ended up at Springbok convalescence home for seamen..
oh the captain of the Queensgate was called Blackie met him once in Charlestown Cornwall ...
One of the strangest cargos I carried with Hull gates was Bird sand was for the bottom of budgie cages we loaded it at Alderney (C I) for grimsby'
Anythting else I can help you with just give us a shout..
Geoff Johnson Bosun/crane op FPSO BW Carmen...Red Sea


----------



## Ken Davies

Once sailed with an ex-skipper from Hull Gates called Jack Catherine. Had a very interesting background. Passed away in north Wales many years ago.
Cheers
Ken Davies


----------



## trucker

*hullgate*

sailed foxtongate 1967.running out of goole with coal for london.then hatch clean for china clay, from par to southern ireland.1968 northgate, containers from glasson dock to castletown i.o.m


----------



## theaskew

Hi Graham
I sailed on the Royalgate July 30 to Sept,6.Joined in Immingham
payed off Plymouth.
Regards Artie


----------



## red devil

*Hull Gates*

Hello Graham,
Students at the Boulevard nautical school in Hull were expected to spend part of their summer holiday, at some stage of their training, on a ship wether it be a trawler or merchant vessel. I chose the latter and sailed on the "Hesslegate" for 3 weeks in 1968. Talk about jumping in at the deep end!! I have never been so seasick in my life, still it did'nt put me off!
Many years later when I worked as a loading master at the Immingham oil terminal I visited all the tankers in the fleet at one time or another until they dissapeared under the Rowbotham buy out.


----------



## hughesy

Sailed on the Kirtondkye, one trip to Vestervic in Sweden full cargo pit props payed off in Boston Lincs.
Nice little ship
had a good time on her
All the best
Hughesy


----------



## Mike Boyle

Mate on the Humbergate under the Rockies banner in the late 80s. Good sea boat but completely knackered! Easy life of full one grade cargoes as the segregation was non existent.


----------



## dontaylor1

*revesbydyke*

does anyone have any details about the loss of the revesbydyke off the coast of brazil [1965-66]i know she was wrecked off ITAJAI but would like to know the cause e,t,c, i think the somesbydyke was built with the insurance from that vessel, any imfo would be great.
don tayor


----------



## red devil

*Sir Basil Parkes*

Graham,
Did Basil Parkes have interests in another shipping company based in Grimsby?
I may be wrong as it's a long time ago but I seem to recall he had some dealings with a small company who had an office on Corporation road. The company ran a 2000 ton coastal tanker called the "Westnor" which visited the Immingham oil terminal several times duruing the late 1970's.
It was on one of these visits that I witnessed this ship break away from the berth and collide with the jetty very heavily, causing much damage and the crew having to abandon ship!


----------



## red devil

*Westnor*

There is a photograph of the "Westnor" in the gallery. She was built in 1962 and had this name from 1972 to 1979.
According to the information given with the photo she was still around in 1999 a venerable old lady for a tanker.


----------



## TeemuWil

Hi
Sailed onboard Selbydyke 1982 on.the Baltic: Sweden- Poland- Denmark- Germany. Other ships were Avondyke, Fendyke, Westondyke etc. Why not contact former Klodyke Shipping director John McCreadie still residing in North Ferriby for further information?


----------



## andyhlc

any one out there ever sail on the northgate, irishgate, westgare, eastgate and the humbergate from 1984 as i sarted out as a jcr and late from 1988 a cook on these ships it would be great to get in touch with old friends 

regards
andy balderson


----------



## peter drake

Red Devil

Sir Basil Parkes ran Parkholme Trawlers out of Grimsby

Pete


----------



## graham atkinson

Good morning Jim,

Thanks first of all for replying to my SN post about Klonyke and Hullgates, just looked up the thread to eamil you and did not realise there had been further replies.

Anyway got a query regarding World Ship Society's that you are still involved in the collection. Basically I am working my way through my collection of prints and scanning them onto discs. My quandry is do I send donate them to the Society, which will get the digital copies when I die, or do I post a great big parcel to you when I am done ?

Have a think about it and get back to me at:
[email protected]

If the society want them now I am happy to donate them now.

Regards

Graham


----------



## brenpower

*Irishgate*

Does anybody have a photo of the Irishgate, or know where I could get hold of one? I'm doing some research around 'Long' Charlie Colfer who served on her in 1965. Thanks.


----------



## rachael greenbury

hello on researching my family tree i came ac the threads for the hullgate paulgate etc
My father was Reg Greenbury, and if you are still all looking for some of the photos please let me know, im sure we still have some of them, 
rachael


----------



## E.Martin

!955 I was AB on Beverleygate running fuel to the Power Station at Shoreham,I believe Beverleygate became Kyle of Lochalsh.
Two other ABs Rodney Fox,Dougie Crisp from Kings Lynn.
Rare thing in the fifties Dougie Crisp had a car which was parked not far from our berth,trouble was we had to push the car down the road every trip to get her started.
Also remember Captain Crowther who was a tea ollick,every time the watch changed he wanted tea,0400 wake him up ,he would sit up ,drink his tea then go back to sleep.


----------



## Trader

Quite right E.Martin. I was in when she was the Kyle of Lochalsh, Monroe Bros. of Liverpool. Chatty but happy, only ever carried coal in her. South Wales to Manchester, Ireland and Bordeaux.

Alec.


----------



## Ant P

I worked for United Towing 82 to 86,which was also part of the North British Shipping family, along with Humber Tugs. At that time Klondyke still had a few of gthe old vessels and had built a couple of new ones called NORBRIT FAITH/HOPE if I remember correctly. I remeber one of the old ones taking supplies to Ascencion Island and the two Norbrit vessels were chartered by the Falkland Island Company to take supplies down to the Islands. I seem to remember that they had trouble with wastage in their tanks very quickly. Another part of the North British group was Cochranes ship builders and I would expect they were built by them. The Wilbram family owned the company but I think they were realted to the Parkes some how, Maybe married to a daughter. They sold the tugs around 1987 so I assume that the Klondyke vessels went at the same time.

When I was a Humber pilot the Northgate/Eastgate etc were regular at Salt End and Immingham. I remember they were wickedly right handed and could catch you unawares. However a could stiff jag astern could work wonders, especially with the nice strong current in the Humber. No need for a bow truster with them.

Regards, Tony Porter


----------



## goelette

Beverlygate, built in 1952, became Kyle of Lochalsh in 1958 for Kyle Shipping Co Ltd (Monroe Brothers). They sold her to H.C. Druce & Co Ltd of Montreal in 1965 ands she was renamed Humberbrook. That ownership was brief as she was repossessed for default of payment in 1967 and resold for 45,000 pounds to Greek owners, where she served as Christina Th and Mastrokostas before being scrapped in 1982.
During her Canadian sojourn she made a northern supply trip to the arctic on charter to Chimo-Clarke in 1966. She also carried pulpwood on the St.Lawrence River. A lengthy strike in the pulpwood industry in 1966 may have resulting in a considerable loss for her owner.


----------



## BLIP

*good pals*



rachael greenbury said:


> hello on researching my family tree i came ac the threads for the hullgate paulgate etc
> My father was Reg Greenbury, and if you are still all looking for some of the photos please let me know, im sure we still have some of them,
> rachael


Used to know R.G many moons ago but somehow lost touch,I take it .from your message.that your father has left us, how sad. when did it happen. He was one of the best. All the best to you and your mother. BLIP


----------



## Geoff of Hull

Hi Rachael,I sailed with your father and your uncle Colin who I think got lost some years later...I sailed with Reg when I was a cadet at Hull Trinity House and about 9 months later.
I last saw him in the Minerva pub on Hull pier years ago when I think he was a super or well up for north British who had their offices just up the road from the pier.
With me on Paulgate was another youngster jack Richmond who I still see occasionally,there was also a guy from dundee but he did not last long.
There was only 4 men crew usually 1 deck boy,1 O/S Colin G and Reg G ,I believe they lived in or near Tennyson Avenue in Bridlington.
I know Reg was into his photography and we had some great runs asore in Norwich,Par,Charlestown,Goole,Sunderland,Dundee,Perth,and lots of other small ports including the River Hull and kings Lynn.
I do believe the Paulgate sank with loss of life off the Isle of Man not suprised as to get out of the accomadation in a hurry would have been very difficult as it was a steep staircase near the ships wheel..
I would certainly appreciate an odd photo if available..
Your Dad had a mate called Blackie he was captain of the humbergate I believe..
I always remember Reg cutting our ropes to our paint stage whilst in Charlestown we went straight in the dock and to get out we had to shin up the dock side covered in green mold what a laugh that was..
I think you can access my email address from the site if you like to get in touch..Geoff Johnson (presently in China offshore)


----------



## BLIP

*Revesbydyke*



dontaylor1 said:


> does anyone have any details about the loss of the revesbydyke off the coast of brazil [1965-66]i know she was wrecked off ITAJAI but would like to know the cause e,t,c, i think the somesbydyke was built with the insurance from that vessel, any imfo would be great.
> don tayor The Revesbydyke ran aground in the river leaving Itajai,September 1965 and was declared an ATL. Whilst sailing down the river she struck a sand/mud bank and listed very heavily.The accommodation ports were all open allowing the ingress of water into the accommodation and engine room. Eventually, the stricken ship floated down the river into the bay where she lost her ondeck timber cargo and the steel hatch covers sprung off taking more sea water into her holds.
> I do not think that the vessel Somersbydyke was built with the insurance money as this vessel was part of the companies forward planner, or so I was informed. Blip


----------



## Geoff of Hull

*Correction to my post above*

In my previous submission I said Blackie was captain of the Humbergate but to the best of my knowledge he was actually captain of the Queensgate in 1963/64 as we where at anchor together off Charlestown once..
Now that is a story the capstan was a jury rig with chains to the gypsy from the hatch winch..We ended up pulling it up my MANDROLIC..


----------



## ken-edwards1

rachael greenbury said:


> hello on researching my family tree i came ac the threads for the hullgate paulgate etc
> My father was Reg Greenbury, and if you are still all looking for some of the photos please let me know, im sure we still have some of them,
> rachael


Hi Rachael, noticed you mentioned Hullgate,what year would that be,regards,ken.


----------



## ken-edwards1

Ken Davies said:


> Once sailed with an ex-skipper from Hull Gates called Jack Catherine. Had a very interesting background. Passed away in north Wales many years ago.
> Cheers
> Ken Davies


Hi Ken, My father was skipper of the Hullgate in 1946 his first officer had that name,i knew him well as i spent my school holidays on board ship.
He took over from him when he retired.


----------



## gkh151

Hi Everyone.

I have just come across this thread and read it with interest. I was on the Kirtondyke and Fendyke in the early 70s. I cant remember the names of the captains but I recall them both to be fare and respected by all who sailed with them. If memory serves me right the captain of the Kirtondyke was from Blyth.

Those who are interested will find some details and photo'of some of the Klondyke and Hullgates ships in the attached link.

http://www.gooleships.co.uk/goolesb/goolesb.htm

Regards.

Graham


----------



## AH123

Did you know a David Jones, an Engineer on the Kirtondyke around 1967 / 1968 at all?


----------



## dave hind

*S S Bostondyke*

I was second mate on the Bostondyke in Sept 61 to Oct 61 master was E Dotchin joined her in Boston Lincs and then \Finland for timber for West Hartlepool


----------



## SydBashford

My father Anthony Syd Bashford worked at United Towing. He arranged for me to spend 6 weeks on Avondyke in the summer of 1980 as a cabin boy aged 14-15. We sailed hull to Denmark then to Finland then through the keil canal into amsterdam. On reversing captain S.P.Ewing (yes correct and some crew not like him) reversed into bank and bent rudder shaft. Spent two weeks in dry dock. Memorable holiday.


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Syd you must be the son of Sid who was a Director of the company, i was a big pal of his and your mother to i did a lot of work with your dad and he settled a lot of my repair accounts, your mother and father came to a big party at my house with a lot more of the bosses from UTC happy days sam


----------



## northseatiger

My first trip to sea was on the Paulgate, in 1966 skipper was Reg Greenbury, his brother in law Colin think is sir name was Thomson or Tomlinson was engineer, Dave Naylor was mate, think Colins wife was called Heather as she was aboard for a while, The ship was sold to a company called ross & marshalls and became the moonlight (queensgate was also there called the paulalight) i stayed with r&m for about 18 months, on several vessels, including a clyde puffer, our main run was the Clyde to the Hebrides carrying whiskey. strangest cargo we carried on x paulgate was a nuclear missile.Had a great time on all these ships.Sailed on other gate boats but will write about them another time Dave Coates Hull


----------



## geoffakelly

I was on galley boy the hullgate in 1981 just before it blew up...I pulled a guy out of a room aft who had passed out with the fumes....A chatty but happy ship..Always in and out of Eastham and Arklow.


----------



## timo

I knew 2 lads on the Hullgate, EDH called Phil and a deck boy called Tim. A good 10 years after that explosion Tim went to hospital for some trivial ear problem and the doc pulled out a piece of hardwood timber deep in his ear canal, Tim said it must have been there since that explosion !!


----------



## northseatiger

was on the hull gate about 1970 carried heavy fuel oil then, was on the per at the time hullgate blew up, went to the hospital in Haverford west with the skipper of the per (Stewart Mahoney) to see the mate of the hullgate think is name was bill Saxby if I remember right.


----------



## northseatiger

2nd thoughts think Collins wife was called Dianne


----------



## Pilot mac

Ant P said:


> I worked for United Towing 82 to 86,which was also part of the North British Shipping family, along with Humber Tugs. At that time Klondyke still had a few of gthe old vessels and had built a couple of new ones called NORBRIT FAITH/HOPE if I remember correctly. I remeber one of the old ones taking supplies to Ascencion Island and the two Norbrit vessels were chartered by the Falkland Island Company to take supplies down to the Islands. I seem to remember that they had trouble with wastage in their tanks very quickly. Another part of the North British group was Cochranes ship builders and I would expect they were built by them. The Wilbram family owned the company but I think they were realted to the Parkes some how, Maybe married to a daughter. They sold the tugs around 1987 so I assume that the Klondyke vessels went at the same time.
> 
> When I was a Humber pilot the Northgate/Eastgate etc were regular at Salt End and Immingham. I remember they were wickedly right handed and could catch you unawares. However a could stiff jag astern could work wonders, especially with the nice strong current in the Humber. No need for a bow truster with them.
> 
> Regards, Tony Porter


Have piloted Eastgate and Irishgate on numerous occasions, always enjoyed them, as you say AntP a tad right handed but not too bad.
The one I had difficulty with was the Martindyke, she was sold on and became the Rutland and I remember her handling ok at this time. She was again sold on to become the RUTA and from that moment became an absolute nightmare, totally unpredictable.

regards
Dave


----------



## Bomberbrown

Hi I am new to this site. 
I served as a 3rd engineer and was then promoted to 2nd engineer and worked on most of the Gate ships from 1979 - 1987. Very happy days, always had a good crew and a good laugh although I was the odd one out coming from the South. 
It would be good to hear from anyone who remembers me.
Jim Brown


----------



## settling tank

*Reginald Greenbury*



rachael greenbury said:


> hello on researching my family tree i came ac the threads for the hullgate paulgate etc
> My father was Reg Greenbury, and if you are still all looking for some of the photos please let me know, im sure we still have some of them,
> rachael


would be interested in hearing from you re your Father 
Gordon McGrath


----------



## Saarsteiner

rachael greenbury said:


> hello on researching my family tree i came ac the threads for the hullgate paulgate etc
> My father was Reg Greenbury, and if you are still all looking for some of the photos please let me know, im sure we still have some of them,
> rachael


Hello Rachael
I sailed as C/O on the 4 little tankers, the Per, Sten, Christian and the Natalie. Your Dad was the Superintendent and always a most pleasant, friendly and understanding man to deal with. The only thing I will hold against him was that he promised only coastal voyages (I came from deep sea). He forgot to mention that it was the west African coast!. His parting shout from the quayside was always "I wish I was going with you"

All the best

Bill Saarsteiner


----------



## cienfuegos

dave hind said:


> *S S Bostondyke*
> 
> I was second mate on the Bostondyke in Sept 61 to Oct 61 master was E Dotchin joined her in Boston Lincs and then \Finland for timber for West Hartlepool





dave hind said:


> *S S Bostondyke*
> 
> I was second mate on the Bostondyke in Sept 61 to Oct 61 master was E Dotchin joined her in Boston Lincs and then \Finland for timber for West Hartlepool


I was on the Bostondyke 59/60 mostly on the Baltic timber trade Haukipudas,Finland to Bostonn Lincs. Eddie Duchin was skipper then too. The mate was Les Needham a laugh a minute, I believe he got the sack off Stag Line for setting off the redundant rockets etc in New York harbour.. He did the same in Boston on Guy Fawkes night, had the Docks Police flying round on their bikes. The New Park Inn was our pub in Boston.


----------

